# D2 trying to root phone no success



## marshall (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the normal droid 2 and have not previously rooted it. It is in 2.3.3 and i have tried rooting it with different things such as the 4z and the gingerbreak but none work any help in being able to root it would make me greatly thankful


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

use the D3 root method


----------



## marshall (Apr 11, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> use the D3 root method


I am a total noob what way is that?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3216-rootunroot-droid-3-root-instructions-one-click-added-for-windows-linux-osx/


----------



## marshall (Apr 11, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## jhollender (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a ton of problems trying to root my wife's Droid 2 after it got Gingerbread. I tried a bunch of different methods including that one you linked, but only this one worked for me:

http://www.blogotechblog.com/2012/01/root-any-android-device/


----------

